# Photoimpact 12 will not start



## de_fragger (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a home built system with a soyo k7 dragon motherboard AMD athlon 1800 processor 160 gig hard drive Radon 9200 video card and 512 of ram. The 160 hardrive was installed as a backup to a 40 gig drive and i had transfered some files and programs when the 40 gig died. I had already installed xp home on the 160 and everthing work fine except for photoimpact 12. Everytime it tries to load it will go as far as initializing u32jpg.fio then the program hangs for awhile and the i recive a message that photoimpact has encountered a problem and needs to close. I have been lookng for the problem, done clean reinstalls and anything else i can think of but haven't had any luck,could someone please gieve me some good advice on how to fix this problem. PS. photoimpact 12 worked fine on the other hard drive.
Thank you 
De_fragger


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This possible solution for the u32jpg.fio crash was posted at *http://phpbb.ulead.com.tw/EN/viewtopic.php?t=11806*



> The first step in troubleshooting this kind of problem is to reinstall the software. This is to ensure that there are no corrupt program files in your system. A simple reinstallation or repair from the control panel might not be enough. Please perform the reinstallation procedure this way:
> 
> 1) Launch Windows Explorer and go to tools\folder option\advance setting to check "show hidden files and folders".
> 2) Purge/delete all the files in these folders:
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

de_fragger PM'd me to say the solution above did not work, so does anyone else have any suggestions? Thanks :smile:


----------



## pavlograd (Feb 8, 2008)

I am having practically the same problem. It even happens with v11. If I reboot, and run it right after rebooting, it comes up, but if I do other things very much before running it, it won't come up and stalls showing the splash screen which eventually goes away. Mine stops when the splash screen says 'initializing main window and components'. Sure wish I could figure it out. I have also noticed that if I go and close a bunch of apps running (in task manager) it will start. I need to do this in detail so I can isolate exactly which application is causing the interference.


----------



## de_fragger (Aug 10, 2007)

I never really found a answer to the problem. I was going to upgrade my computer anyway so I just got another computer and even though it is running vista I am not having any problems. Sorry I couldn't be any help.
de_fragger


----------



## Drumplayer59824 (Jun 1, 2007)

pavlograd said:


> I am having practically the same problem. It even happens with v11. If I reboot, and run it right after rebooting, it comes up, but if I do other things very much before running it, it won't come up and stalls showing the splash screen which eventually goes away. Mine stops when the splash screen says 'initializing main window and components'. Sure wish I could figure it out. I have also noticed that if I go and close a bunch of apps running (in task manager) it will start. I need to do this in detail so I can isolate exactly which application is causing the interference.


Try double-clicking on one of the files you saved in the program format, and see if that works.


----------

